# Brewcellar Premium Lager Yeast



## Rick (16/9/08)

I have just recieved some ABrewcellar lager yeast From a mail order I placed for ingredeance dew to living in country SA and not having a brew shop in town. I normaly only use well known yeast brands. Does any one have any info on this product. It is a Premeum Lager Yeast


----------



## bouncingcastle (16/9/08)

From what I've quickly been able to find,

Originating in Berlin, bottom fermenting to produce fruity, estery notes. 12-15*C

It should be alright, just check the expiry - look after the packet until you're ready to use.

Report back on the quality of it, would be interesting to hear.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Rick (16/9/08)

Thanks, I will. Im planing on doing a vieanna with it.


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/9/08)

I know the BrewCellar ale yeasts are repackaged DCL (Safale etc) so I would guess the lager yeast is also one of theirs.


----------



## Rick (16/9/08)

Thats helpfull to know. That makes it trustworthy.


----------



## blackbock (16/9/08)

That particular yeast is Saflager S23. Theoretically it is better than the Fermentis packaged yeast due to larger package size.

Unfortunately there are some rumours about the hygiene levels at the repackaging stage. Many AHBers won't use BC-branded yeasts for that reason. They also don't put an expiry date on their labels, and storage conditions are unknown.


----------



## Rick (17/9/08)

Is it leagel to repackage some one elses product as your own without giving referance back to the original supplier?


----------



## blackbock (17/9/08)

I suspect that it might actually be a condition: 

We will sell you our yeast at a bulk rate, you can repackage and resell our yeast as long as you don't put our brand on your packaging, because we don't know how good you are at repackaging yeast, and therefore we don't want any complaints to come back to us...


----------



## Rick (18/9/08)

That makes sence.


----------

